# Lederverarbeitung und das liebe Gold...



## Doofkatze (24. Februar 2010)

Derzeit bin ich ein Level 71er (Zerstörungs-)Hexer, der aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung damals einen Beruf zugewiesen bekommen hat. In unserer Gilde/Spielgruppe waren schon alle anderen Berufe "vergeben", sodass ich Kürschner + Lederer wurde.

Nun geht es ja schleichend auf Kaltwetterflug zu und wir fangen natürlich an zu sparen. Bzw. die anderen haben angefangen. Ich dachte mir, das ich vielleicht mit einem schön hohen Lederverarbeitungsskill zurande komm und später mal ganz locker die 1000 Gold hinlatze. Also gebe ich nun seit einigen Wochen fast alles Gold für das Lederverarbeitungsguide auf http://www.wowberufeguide.de/lederverarbeitung-guide.html her und stehe mittlerweile bei einem Skill von 400. Allerdings frisst das ganze natürlich bisher mehr Gold, als es mir schlußendlich bringt. Es geht ja scheinbar hierbei eher darum, schnell und "billig" den Skill hochzubringen, als eben dafür zu sorgen, das ordentlich Geld fließt.

Nun ist meine Frage halt, ob es sich wirklich lohnt die 450 voll zu machen mit dem Guide und dann weiterzuschauen, oder ob ich lieber jetzt schon, dafür im ganz geringen Tempo dafür sorgen sollte, das ich rentable Dinge herstelle, die mir evtl. einen Punkt und etwas Gold geben? Dahinter steckt eben die Grundsatzfrage, ob man mit Lederei + Kürschnerei überhaupt viel Gold farmen kann bzw. wie...zudem dann natürlich noch die Frage, welche Spezialisierung ihr mir empfehlt. Oder als letzte Variante: Soll ich lieber sinnlos kürschnern und das ins Auktionshaus packen und Lederei völlig vergessen?


----------



## Cysiaron (24. Februar 2010)

der lederer ist der denkbar ungünstigste verarbeitende beruf um gold zu machen. er dient vorrangig der selbstversorgung, wie auch der schmied.
klar, in ulduar und icc gibt es begehrte rezepte. aber es ist nicht wirklich lukrativ. zum beispiel musst du die rezepte aus icc mit urtümlichen saronit bezahlen. 
wenn es für dich nicht droppt, wirst du es sehr teuer im AH kaufen müssen, oder mit marken bezahlen müssen.
dein einziges stetes einkommen als lederer wird das TG sein, was, wie du sicherlich weißt, oftmals spärlich ausfällt; sofern es überhaupt gezahlt wird.

als hexer leg ich dir nahe, den kürschner zu behalten, denn es ist ein farmberuf und statt dem lederer lieber den schneider zu nehmen.
als schneider verdienst du zwar auch nicht das salz auf dem brot, aber du kannst dir zauberfäden herstellen, taschen schneidern und sogar brauchbare kleidung.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Februar 2010)

Problem an der Geschichte ist aber, das ich noch einen weiteren Char besitze, mit dem ich seperat Schneiderei hocharbeite (mittlerweile 260), einfach um unabhängiger zu sein und später vielleicht selbst schöne Items für den Hexer produzieren zu können...

Lederei mit 400 verlernen?

...ich denke ja mal, das ihr etwas andere Vorstellungen von Massen Gold habt...

für mich scheint mit 71 schon der 5000er schnelles fliegen extrem weit hergeholt, sodass es quasi schon ein Traum ist, das mal irgendwann zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will das nicht innerhalb 1 Woche schaffen, sondern später mal geregelt einen Goldstack aufbauen können, mit dem die 5000 langsam erreicht werden können o0

Ist Lederei mit dieser Maßgabe weiterhin schlecht oder kann man damit doch noch was (zumindest in meinen Maßen) erreichen?

btw. Mein Schneider hat mittlerweile 300 Skill und Verzauberung angefangen ^.^ Zugunsten Schneidern Lederei zu verlernen fällt damit schonmal flach. 

Was soll ich nu tun? Lederei einfach behalten und weiter hochziehen, später mal meine 100 Gold in der Woche verdienen (geht da mehr?) oder sollte ich jetzt noch zu irgendeinem anderen Beruf wechseln, da Lederei sogar auf 450 ein Verlustgeschäft ist?


----------



## TheDoggy (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Ledern und muss sagen, du verdienst echt kein gutes Gold damit. Erst wenn du seltene und begehrte Rezepte kannst, kriegste teils gutes TG, was aber dennoch nicht den Preis des Rezeptes aufwiegt. Ich hab mir zweimal schnelles Fliegen durch Dailies und Heros verdient, wobei das Geld vorher beide Male von Freunden gepumpt war und ich es dann in Raten zurückgezahlt hab.
Ledern war dabei immer mehr ein Hobby, als wirklich ne Geldmaschine.
Inzwischen ist es so - ich hab alle PdK-Rezepte und alle bis auf eines aus ICC und zudem gibt es nicht viele High-Lederer bei uns - dass ich in der Woche, wenn es gut läuft, schon so auf 50-200G komme durchs Ledern - halt Taschengeld. Es gibt halt einige Leute, die mir teilweise 150G in die Hand drücken. Aber das sind wie gesagt die teuren ICC-Rezepte, deren Saronit eigentlich 1500-2000G wert ist. Es rechnet sich also erst, wenn du mindestens 10 dieser spendablen Kunden und zudem MaxLedern (450) plus die entsprechenden Rezepte hast.
Leder im AH verkaufen bringts übrigens auch nicht wirklich, Kräuter und Erze gehen besser weg.


----------



## Vanderley (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch endlich Leder uf 450. Und mit etwas aufwand kann mann doch ganz gut was verdienen. Ich kaufe zB atm Boreanisches Leder für max 10G/Stack...verarbeite je 3 Stacks zu 10 Schweres Boreanisches Leder und tausche sie beim Lederfutzi in nen Arktischen Pelz. Der ist bei uns zwichen 50 und 70 Gold wert. Dann stelle ich imer wieder die Beinrüstungen her wo ich übern Ah Kauf etwa 100-120 G bezahlen muß (mit der Leder-Pelztausch weniger) und verkaufe sie zwichen 150 und 220 G. Also mut etwas Grundkapital kann mann da schon was machen. Wenn mann das ganze selber farmt verdient mann natürlich noch mehr


----------



## Mief (1. März 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Derzeit bin ich ein Level 71er (Zerstörungs-)Hexer, der aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung damals einen Beruf zugewiesen bekommen hat. In unserer Gilde/Spielgruppe waren schon alle anderen Berufe "vergeben", sodass ich Kürschner + Lederer wurde.
> 
> Nun geht es ja schleichend auf Kaltwetterflug zu und wir fangen natürlich an zu sparen. [...]
> 
> Nun ist meine Frage halt, ob es sich wirklich lohnt die 450 voll zu machen mit dem Guide und dann weiterzuschauen, oder ob ich lieber jetzt schon, dafür im ganz geringen Tempo dafür sorgen sollte, das ich rentable Dinge herstelle, die mir evtl. einen Punkt und etwas Gold geben? Dahinter steckt eben die Grundsatzfrage, ob man mit Lederei + Kürschnerei überhaupt viel Gold farmen kann bzw. wie...zudem dann natürlich noch die Frage, welche Spezialisierung ihr mir empfehlt. Oder als letzte Variante: Soll ich lieber sinnlos kürschnern und das ins Auktionshaus packen und Lederei völlig vergessen?


Aktuell verdient man mit Berufen leichter Gold, die "Verbrauchsprodukte" erzeugen: Tränke, Edelsteine und auch Verzauberungskunst.

Die Lederei ist nett, aber imo etwas überholt im Sinne der Nützlichkeit. Man kann zwar Ausrüstung herstellen, aber die 'wichtigen' Rohmaterialien bekommt man derzeit eben nur da, wo es ohnehin auch vergleichbare Ausrüstung "für Lau" (also als Bossdrop) gibt. Die "Lederbeinrüstungs-Verzauberung" braucht man auch nicht alle Tage, weil man eben nur die Beinrüstung damit veredeln kann.

Tränke und Edelsteine braucht ein Spieler aber öfter (als Ausrüstungsgegenstände und (Bein-)Verzauberungen), sodass man dort viel mehr (seiner) Produkte absetzen kann.

Man sollte sich eben überlegen, warum man einen WoW-Beruf ergreifen möchte:
- Einen zum Charakter passenden, weil man seinen WoW-Char mag und der Char was seiner Rolle entsprechendes tun können soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder
- Einen Beruf zum Gold verdienen.

Bei Ersterem würde ich(!) sagen: Hexer und Lederei+Kürschnerei passt nicht. Mir(!) macht es keinen Spass einen "artfremden" Beruf einem Char zuzuordnen. Mein(!) Hexer ist zB Verzauberer und Schneider, und das obwohl mein Priester ebenfalls Schneider und Verzauberung als Berufe hat. Mir gefällt das so.

Die zweite Überlegung (Beruf=Goldgenerator) lässt mich(!) zum Schluss kommen, dass Lederei und Kürschnerei eben keinen sonderlich guten Goldoutput haben (Gründe s.o.). Wenn's wirklich nur um Verdienen von Gold geht: einen sinnvollen Sammelberuf wählen, zB Bergbau, der sich gut eignet, um Schmiede, aber vor allem Juwelatoren mit Rohmaterial zu bedienen. Juweliere stellen Edelsteine her, die man oft für die Komplettierung neuer Ausrüstungsgegestände benötigt (quasi niemand rennt permanent mit einer neuen Rüstung herum, ohne die vorhandenen Sockel mit Edelsteinen zu belegen). 
Ein anderer sinnvoller Sammelberuf ist das Blümchen pflücken, womit man Materiallieferant für Alchimisten und Glyphenschreiber ist. Tränke und Fläschchen werden verbraucht und der Spieler muss früher oder später immer Nachschub haben. Gutes Potential für den Absatz. Inschriftenkundler brauchen auch Blümchen, damit sie Glyphen herstellen können. Diese "braucht" quasi auch jeder Char - sieht doof aus, ohne welche herumzulaufen, ohne herumzulaufen ist auch wenig effektiv. Auch guter Absatzmarkt.
Zwischengedanke: Leder, wer braucht schon Leder? Und wenn, wie oft? Lederei wirkt immer unattraktiver, oder nicht?

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage: sammeln und auch selber verarbeiten (und dann verkaufen) oder nur sammeln und nur verkaufen?

Zwei Sammelberufe: imo viel Gold durch eigene Sammelleistung möglich. Erze und Blümchen bekommt man IMMER los, weil den Kram, den man daraus machen kann, jeder brauchen kann. Leder, hmm, braucht nicht jeder und auch nicht ständig. Lederei ist irgendwie doof, oder nicht...?

Blümchen pflücken+Inschriftenkunde oder Blümchen+Alchimie oder Bergbau+Juweliererei... ja, gute Frage, was man da nun bevorzugen möchte. Blumenpflücken und Inschriftenkunde würde ich(!) ignorieren und eine der beiden anderen Alternativen wählen. Bergbau+Juwelatorentum hat imo aber die Nase vorn, selbst heute noch. Die durch Tagesquests verdienbaren Drachenaugen verkaufen sich immer noch gut bis sehr gut (Tagespreise, aber manchmal bekomme ich für ein einziges Drachenauge bis zu 200g - für 5min Questzeit, pro Tag einmal..., der Preis ist aber halt nicht immer erzielbar, im Schnitt würd ich mal behaupten, 100g pro Drachenauge zu bekommen, jeden Tag! (Server Khaz'Goroth, Hordenseite)).

Und nochwas, das nicht direkt etwas mit der Berufswahl zu tun hat: Brauchst du wirklich sofort ein schnelles Reittier? Die langsamen fliegenden Reittiere sind nicht mehr ganz so lahm wie früher! Wenn du dich entscheidest, keinen Sammelberuf zu wählen, bei dem eine schnelle Beförderung deines Astralkörpers sinnvoll ist (Blumen+Erz sammeln), dann hat der Kauf eines schnellen Reittiers imo eine eher geringe Priorität, zu Instanzen wird man teleportiert, Questen kann man auch mit dem weniger schnellen Reittier mehr als nur komfortabel.
Und: Queste die Nordend leer, auch wenn du 80 geworden bist. Das Gold liegt zwar nicht auf der Strasse, aber Quests geben Stufe 80 Charakteren mehr Gold. Weit mehr als die Hälfte des Kaufpreises des schnellen Flugmounts ist alleine durch konsequentes Questen drin...


----------



## jatarea52 (20. März 2010)

mit lederern kann man durchaus gold verdienen!

Ich hab mittlerweile an die 400 Schnittmuster, alles aus pdk+icc, bis auf 2 rezepte alles aus ulduar und etliches lowlvl zeug+BC

für die aktuellsten sachen kann man schon mal 100-200g tg verlangen und es bleibt lukrativ. Es melden sich schon einige dass sie irgendwas aus icc gecraftet haben wollen. Auch für das pdk zeug kriegt man noch 20-50g fürs craften.

Allerdings dauert es lange bis man mal diese masse an rezepten gesammelt hat, also würde ich dir empfehlen erstma gold zu sparen für kaltwetterflug, z.B. lederermats im ah verkaufen, das chitin verkauft sich ziemlich gut bei uns. Erst danach würd ich lederern weiterskillen, aber auf keinen fall verlernen, grade weil dus schon auf 400 hast. Wie gesagt, kann schon lukrativ sein, sobald du mal ein paar rezepte hast.

Als zweitberuf würd ich allerdings juwe empfehlen, und das Kürschnern verlernen, is beim skillen relativ teuer( ca. 300g wenn du dir keinen bb twink(dk bietet sich an) hochziehst) aber auch bei dem Beruf: sobald du ein paar rezepte kannst(vor allem zm+wille, zm und ausdauer sind beliebt) machst du damit einen Haufen Kohle.


----------



## szene333 (29. März 2010)

Ich habe damals als Schurke auch Lederer und Kürschner gewählt, was bis vor Wotlk auch durchaus Sinn gemacht hat. In BC z.B. konnte ich mir das Erstschlagset bauen, das ich länger getragen habe. Seit Wotlk ist es allerdings recht sinnfrei geworden. Die 200er Items, die man sich am Anfang bauen konnte, hatten die halbwertzeit einer überreifen Banane. Die Rezepte, die dannach in Ulduar oder PDK gedropt sind, waren durch den rasanten Itemverfall ebenfalls kaum von interesse. Und letzendlich haben wir noch die aktuellen Rezepte in ICC. Da es das Saronit nur im 25er gibt, ist die Chance es zu bekommen extrem gering, da halt noch 24 andere mitwürfeln. Da man die Frostmarken lieber ersteinmal zum eintauschen gegen Items und nicht Saronit nutzt, ist man mit dem Loot zusammen i.d.R. schon so gut equipt, dass man, wenn man soweit ist die Marken gegen das Saronit einzutauschen, die Rezeptitems einfach nicht mehr braucht. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch einen fünfstelligen Betrag im AH für das Saronit hinlatzen, um so schnell an eines der Items zu kommen, aber naja. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Die verarbeitenden Berufe Schneider, Lederer und Schmied machen seit Wotlk kaum noch Sinn. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## clone1 (20. April 2010)

also ich kann nur vom schmied reden, denke es wird beim lederverarbeitern kaum anders sein.

1.Grundkapital bestitzen
2. Mats bilig einkaufen, hierfür lohnt es sich diese Preise zu beobachten
3. Items billig bauen, epics werfen am meisten Profit ab, besonders die PDK rezepte verkaufen sich recht gut, weil sie nun recht billig sind und man dennoch 500g raufschlagen kann, ohne das die leute zögern


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

Level 80 und doch nicht klüger. Mittlerweile laufe ich nun auch mit Lederei 450 durch die Welt, sammel über die Zeit ein wenig Leder was dann alle paar Wochen doch mal verarbeitet wird, wenn die Frosttaschen zu oft voll werden.

Über Gewinn möchte ich hier einfach nicht mehr sprechen. Es ist zumindest anders als erwartet. Im Gegensatz zu den täglichen Quests macht man allgemein mit den Berufen eigentlich kein Gold mehr. Schlußendlich sind die Berufe doch eigentlich alle nur Spielerei. Lederei gibt mir ne ZM Verzauberung auf den Armschienen, andere Berufe haben ähnliche Boni. 

Man schaut mal ab und zu ins AH, sieht sich kurz das komplette Berufsumfeld an und stellt einfach fest: Berufe sind in WotLK einfach nichts mehr wert. Hier mal 10 Gold Gewinn, hier mal 30 Gold, aber so die wirklichen Mengen kann man als nicht PDK/ICCler und ohne den großen Rezeptkauf nicht machen.

Lederverarbeitung bleibt einfacher Eigenbedarf, ab und zu gibts dann mal für die Gilde ein paar schwere boreanische Rüstungssets oder doch mal die Handschuhverstärkung und das wars dann auch^^

Natürlich könnte man durch bloßes Rumstehen und rumschreien in /2 etwas mehr Gold machen, aber die Zeit kann man auch besser investieren. 

Trotz allem war meine Lederentscheidung doch irgendwo richtig. Der Sinn des Berufs bleibt nicht im Gold machen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend im Umfeld. Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, das mit Cata etwas ansprechendes neues kommt, das komplette System leicht überarbeitet wird...

Für mich steht fest: Als Schneider bleibt unterm Strich auch nicht viel mehr übrig.


----------



## Dexis (10. Mai 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Man schaut mal ab und zu ins AH, sieht sich kurz das komplette Berufsumfeld an und stellt einfach fest: Berufe sind in WotLK einfach nichts mehr wert. Hier mal 10 Gold Gewinn, hier mal 30 Gold, aber so die wirklichen Mengen kann man als nicht PDK/ICCler und ohne den großen Rezeptkauf nicht machen.


Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alle Berufe nicht mehr wert sind.
Es ist eher so, dass die Lederei als Beruf zum Gold machen nicht geeignet ist. Das gilt genauso für den Schmied und den Schneider. Warum? Weil das die Berufe sind, die Kleidungsstücke und Waffen herstellen - und wenn einer sich eine Hose o.ä. hat bauen lassen, will er am nächsten Tag keine zweite^^
Anders bei den weiteren Herstellerberufen: Sockelsteine, Tränke/Elixiere/Fläschchen, Glyphen, Verzauberungen - die braucht jeder, und zwar fast jeden Tag wenn er raiden geht. Somit ist die Nachfrage natürlich hoch und man kann Absatz damit machen.
Bei den "Kleidungsberufen" kannst du nur zu bestimmten Zeiten Kohle machen. Beispiel: ICC kam raus, die Rezepte sind rufgebunden und mit einem Saronit pro Rezept recht teuer. Wer es sich leisten konnte, hat sich die Rezepte gleich zu Anfang besorgt und ordentlich Trinkgeld abgestaubt (ich weiß von Leder-Kollegen von Summen bis 500g fürs Herstellen). Der Wermutstropfen dabei: mit der Zeit können sich alle die Rezepte leisten, das Saronit wird günstiger, das Trinkgeld geht massiv zurück. Das wars dann. Weiter warten bis zur nächsten Rezepteinführung^^

Ich habe mir die Lederverarbeitung in BC angeeignet und war für den Anfang recht zufrieden (Spezialisierungs- und Rufgegenstände, Trommeln). Mittlerweile benutze ich den Beruf, wie du schon angemerkt hast, fast nur noch im Eigenbedarf und die Spezial-Armschienen-VZ ist mehr oder weniger das Einzige was mich daran hält. Ich hab sogar das Kürschnern aufgegeben und mir Juwelenschleifen geskillt, erstens für die Sondersteine, zweitens weil man wie oben gesagt, besser Geld damit machen kann.


----------

